# Gestation Period



## dirtyduckz (Mar 10, 2009)

My girl was due on Saturday March 7th (that would have been 31 days from breeding), and she still hasn't given birth or pulled hair. Today is day 34 from breeding, is there still a possibility that she is pregnant? I didn't palpitate her but did see the buck do his job, and she is not a new mother. If she doesn't birth by Saturday which would be day 38 is it safe to breed her?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

gonna move this to the rabbitry where the people would know more


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks, I was lost, lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

Not a problem! That's why I'm here! 
Is that one of your rabbits in your avatar? it's HUGE!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2009)

She may not be pregnant. 
If she hasn't had them by this Saturday than yes I would say it is safe to breed her again.
Good luck!


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep, that is Snow, my doe that "should" be having her babies right now... oh well, she seems happy, its me who is disapointed  She is hitting 19 lbs, and the sire is a big one too!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 10, 2009)

I know Flemish rabbits can go a couple days longer then smaller rabbits and it wouldn't be unusual for them to give birth around day 35, if it was me, and she was showing absolutely no signs at all I'd breed her around day 37, if you really don't think she is pregnant.

Even if she is pregnant , as long as her and the buck don't fight then it wouldn't harm the babies, it's even said to help bring on the babies.


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 10, 2009)

I am still wondering, for my own benefit in the future, what is the longest gestation period anyone has seen? My Flemish are almost always 31 days on the mark.


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 10, 2009)

oh, thanks irish bunny, so you dont think it'd hurt the babies if she is pregnant?She is a pretty mellow rabbit, doesnt put up much fight about anything


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 10, 2009)

As long as it went smoothly and there wasn't loads of bashin' and thrashin' then no. Though if it was me, I wouldn't want to risk it in case the doe totally flipped out and you weren't able to get between them, so I would at least wait till day 37.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

When Blue_Giants gets online, she's who can really answer about the Flemish. She breeds Flemish and does VERY well with them.


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 10, 2009)

I am on pins and needles that she has them tonight! Her belly is very firm! She is just such a fit rabbit, she really doesnt have much fat, so she is usually pretty firm to begin with. Hoping Irish bunny is right about possibly 35 days of gestation :nerves1


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

Is she inside? or out? don't hover over her. She might need some quiet,_ personal_ time


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a mini lop go 37 days and deliver smoothly. I would give it some time. Just leave her be.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW! That long! I think that's the longest I've ever heard! 

*BTW - I'm not sure how many Flemish breeders we have here, but Cathy always comes to mind since she's a mod in here  *


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2009)

Good Morning! Sorry I missed this last night! The longest gestation I've ever had with a Flemish (with live births) was 36 days.I've had does kindle at 37 and 38 days, but the kits were not born alive. 

If your girl doesn't kindle by Saturday,the 14th, I'd breed her back. (Check to see if she is receptive.)

I have had trouble gettingsome of my does that are over 18 lbs., preganant. (No, they're not fat either... or too old). I was most successful when I held the doe (in the correct position) to make sure she lifted.


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, Ok I still have some hope for babies this month then. I am day 35 today, I hope if she has them they aren't so big they hurt her:expressionless


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2009)

*dirtyduckz wrote: *


> Wow, Ok I still have some hope for babies this month then. I am day 35 today, I hope if she has them they aren't so big they hurt her:expressionless


Yeah, real GIANT babies are always a worry, and the longer they stay in there, the bigger they get. Will keep my fingers crossed that is not the case.


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had good success with breeding my Flemish, and haven't had a doe that got missed, but this is a new buck, so maybe she just isn't prego. She is looking a bit skittish and busybody this morning, of course we have some crazy winds too.

During breeding, if a buck does his huff and falls backward, what is the chances that he didn't get the doe?


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2009)

If he "does his huff and falls backward" (cute description!),there is a pretty good chance that it worked... assuming the buck is fertile... assuming the doe is receptive... and assuming he "hit his mark", assuming she wanted to carry a litter...

For 2008, my yearly average for successful breedings has been approx.70% successful. (not counting live births, just successful, on time kindles.) 

The year before'saverage (2007) was lower. But there were mitigating circumstances... (stress from a dog attack). 

Waiting is the hardest part....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope you have kits tonight! I really do!


----------



## dirtyduckz (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, Thank you, she did not  I have my two other does due this weekend, I am hoping they kindle :cry2 I bred one of them with the same buck as Snow was supposed to be bred with, although I can't blame him alone, could just be that Snow tricked us into thinking she was prego.


----------



## Dia (Mar 12, 2009)

i had a mini lop go 35 days once. i didn't know what to think, but everything was ok. 5 beautiful babies!


----------

